# STIHL FS65 need help



## justb21888 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, guys 

Looks like a great forum here. Got a question that I seem to be having issues finding the answers to locally. My dad has given me a STIHL FS65 trimmer/brushcutter with the old TK carb on it. I believe it was manufactured around 1986. It runs like crap so bad it won't even stay running. I helped him rebuild the carb replace the plug and we even replaced the ingnition module (i think thats what its called). Well a local dealer told us we needed a new carb and we'd have to swap it over another brand of carb(can't remember the name) and this would require i different insulator block. Needless to say dad just bought a new trimmer and since i just bought some badly overgrown property I'd like to get the brushcutter feature back in operation. So I need help and the possible right parts for this machine. Could anyone provide the correct part #'s and or diagram? I'd really appreciate it. None of the local dealers seem the least bit interested in helping me repair this machine. They just want to sell me a new one and I can't afforf the $300 for a brushcutter rught now.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

TK carburetors can be expensive to replace and sometimes impossible to make work right. You should pressure test the crankcase to be sure there are no air leaks, and rule this out as a possible cause of the problem.


----------



## justb21888 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok another thing to look at. I'll have find someone with a tester. If that checks out is it possible to swap a walbro carb on to it if the correct insulator block was purchased? Thanks!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can locate the correct insulator block, it should be possible to use a Walbro or Zama carburetor on the unit.


----------



## justb21888 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok assuming I check the crankcase (not really sure how I'm gonna do that yet). How do I know which correct insulator block, carb and air cleaner to order? Local dealers don't want to help me. Does anyone here have access to parts lookup? Or a dealer who would help me here? ID rather waste $100 bucks or so trying to fix this thing than buy a new one at this juncture


----------



## zurk20 (Oct 16, 2008)

I would see if you could get some assistance fron the manufacturer


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Justb

My book says it take this carburetor....this is our site. http://www.nnyparts.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=155_200&products_id=562


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

nnyparts.com said:


> Hey Justb
> 
> My book says it take this carburetor....this is our site. http://www.nnyparts.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=155_200&products_id=562


That carburetor may work, but will need the correct insulator when the unit was originally equipped with a TK slide valve carburetor. I suspect your trimmer is probably an older unit, likely manufactured by Mitsubisihi.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Just want to verify your model . There were two fs 65 made one was a standard 2 stroke unit with a walbro wt carb and the tk carb.That is an older unit made more then likely about 20 to 25 years a go. The other model is the fs 65-4 unit that was made around 1998 and has the walbro wyl style carburetor. This unit is/was there first try at a valved engine like the new 4 mix units of today.
if its the 1st one you will need 4117 129 0501 gasket,4117 121 2201 insulator,4211 129 0900 gasket,the wt-38b carburetor,4114 149 1205 gasket, your also going to need4114 141 0805 filter housing,4114 121 0700 baffle plate,9049 319 1120 x's 2 screws,9294 021 0120 x's 2washers,
9043 319 1080 x's 2 screws,4114 124 0806 filter,4114 124 0805 prefilter,4114 124 3605 filter cover,9291 021 0100 x's 2 washer,9048 319 0710 x's screws. You may also need to change fuel lines. that being said due to the age of this unit some of these parts listed may no longer be available from stihl.

Ok I just checked our distributors web site , everything is available but the insulator and the baffle. They are no longer available from stihl, this is more then likely why your dealer is not interested in working on this unit and wanting to sell you a new unit. you can try and find those parts on ebay other then that not much more could be done . that tk carb is also no longer available from stihl.


----------



## justb21888 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just wanted to thank you guys for your research that you have done to help me. It's greatly apprecated. After taking all this into consideration I may just order me a refurbed ryobi brushcutter and trimmer for $100 off the net. I just really only need one for a fee days. instead of dumping more money into this for something else just to happen due to it's age. It is indeed the older model and ran for 20 years so I guess my old man got his money's worth. They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

justb21888 said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys for your research that you have done to help me. It's greatly apprecated.


Your welcome!



justb21888 said:


> They just don't make them like they used to.


On the contrary, they make them better! In it's day your trimmer was a top line unit, and was expensive, but worth the extra $$. You will spend more today for a top line unit, but they will last a good long time and give you good service throughout their life.

Best Of Luck....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with 30 year on this also, im sure your father paid top dollar for that unit to have it last 20+ years. Just as if you were to purchase a top of the line unit now. 
Your welcome happy to have helped with this, I do the same for customers who bring equipment in for repair. I want them to know it may not be cost effective to keep that older unit going when it may not owe them anything .


----------



## justb21888 (Dec 30, 2009)

I guess I'd have to agree with your comments also  my dad bought the best lawn equipment. Maybe with that 1st time homebuyers rebate check I'll buy a new sthil trimmer/brushcutter.


----------

